# The Scale of the Universe



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://primaxstudio.com/stuff/scale_of_universe.swf

.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Cosmic Man, cosmic.


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks Mumbodog great swf


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Very, very cool!


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Way cool ,thats one of the best interactive illustrations of this kind iv seen yet and coming from newgrounds ,don't see that very often.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Interesting relationships.....Thanks.


----------

